# Can't find / mount SATA DVDRW

## moby dick

Hi,

my system is based on IDE with four devices attached to it - two harddisks, a dvdrom and a cdrw. Finally I wanted to enhance it with a dvdrw. The system runs on an nforce2 board with no SATA abilities (epox8rda+). Because I liked to keep my currenct hardware I decided to take a SATA dvdrw and an extra (PCI) SATA-controller. So I ended up with the two products:dvdrw: plextor px-712SA dvd+- r/rw

sata-controller: DawiControl DC-154 RAID Seraila ATA Controller (with Sil3114CT176 chipset)Now I have to confess that I first checked the new hardware with windows. There the controller and the drive were detected and they still work fine. So the hardware seems alright  :Laughing: 

The trouble begins, when I want to use the hardware with linux. The first thing is that I don't know at which device in /dev the drive can be found. It doesn't appear as a /dev/hd* (expected: /dev/hde, because hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd are used for the "old" ide devices) nor as any /dev/sd* (expected /dev/sda, because it would be the first "scsi" device).

 :Question: Where can I find my SATA dvdrw  :Question: 

The hardware seems to bee detected during boottime - dmesg gives:

```

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@martin-04l) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 Wed Jan 19 22:29:55 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f74f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7c40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=verbose

fbsplash: verbose

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2004.554 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1035052k/1048512k available (2309k kernel code, 12716k reserved, 878k data, 168k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3948.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=1974272)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 99k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4f0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

inotify device minor=63

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5120k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:def0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380023A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST380023A, ATA DISK drive

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: DV-516E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8806080 ctl 0xF880608A bmdma 0xF8806000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88060C0 ctl 0xF88060CA bmdma 0xF8806008 irq 11

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8806280 ctl 0xF880628A bmdma 0xF8806200 irq 11

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88062C0 ctl 0xF88062CA bmdma 0xF8806208 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0007

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_sil

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem 0xe4084000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe4080000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem 0xe4083000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49537 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47397

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650E at 0xe4081000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

ReiserFS: hdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal params: device hdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb6: checking transaction log (hdb6)

ReiserFS: hdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 2369548k swap on /dev/hda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (23 C)

parport_pc: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.30.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01695:1000 bound to 0000:00:04.0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

```

Please, can you help me?  :Embarassed: 

bye

M.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

moby dick,

You need to redo your kernel with SCSI support becuse SATA drives appear as SCSI devices.

You will probaby want SCSI disc support and SCSI CDROM support at the top level.

In the SCSI low level drivers Choose SATA then support for your SIL 3114 chipset.

----------

## moby dick

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You will probaby want SCSI disc support and SCSI CDROM support at the top level.
> 
> In the SCSI low level drivers Choose SATA then support for your SIL 3114 chipset.

 

The are already compiled directly into the kernel (not as module).

But still there is nothing in my /dev/scsi directory.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

moby dick,

Compiled is is the right answer.

Check your lspci to see how it identifies the SATA chip set and make sure you have the driver for whatever lspci reports, in the kernel.

What kernel do you have?

The more recent the better, since more SATA chip sets are being added.

----------

## moby dick

Hi NeddySeagoon,

lspci gives the following output:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:01:07.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE] (rev a1)
```

If I read it right, the controller is identified correctly. But I still have no drive. 

 :Embarassed:  OOps  :Embarassed: , I just saw, that I haven't copiled the 'SCSI emulation support' into the kernel. Guess this is needed? I will give it a try.

----------

## moby dick

Wrong idea  :Confused:  . Just learned that ide-scsi was the 'old method' for enabling cd writing...

Now I am trying to find the right modules to compile into the kernel. Up to now I've identified the libata, the sata_sil and the scsi modules sd_mod and sg as important modules.  :Cool: 

After booting the scsi-modules are autoloaded. And I get:

```
>lspci

0000:01:07.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

Then I can do 

```
>modprobe libata

libata version 1.10 loaded.
```

and 

```
>modprobe sata_sil

sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8860080 ctl 0xF886008A bmdma 0xF8860000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88600C0 ctl 0xF88600CA bmdma 0xF8860008 irq 11

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8860280 ctl 0xF886028A bmdma 0xF8860200 irq 11

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88602C0 ctl 0xF88602CA bmdma 0xF8860208 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0007

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_sil

```

So it seems the controller is found. But is the drive detected? I don't believe so. Any idea, what I am still missing?

Do I need an extra devcie driver?  :Question:  

Thanks in advance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lbrtuk

The drive is detected.

```
ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0007

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33 
```

That's it there. It's just not being registered as a scsi device. Do you have no /dev/sd* /dev/sg* or /dev/scd* ?

----------

## moby dick

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> The drive is detected.
> 
> ...
> 
> That's it there. It's just not being registered as a scsi device. Do you have no /dev/sd* /dev/sg* or /dev/scd* ?

 

Nope, there is nothing like /dev/sd* or /dev/sg* nor /dev/scd*. :Crying or Very sad: 

There is just the /dev/scsi but it remains empty.  If I attach an USB stick, then there will be a /dev/sda . So I understand it right that  there seems to be a problem by registering the drive in the /dev/ section?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## NewBlackDak

Have you tried compiling in libata, so the device nodes get created on boot when the kernel finds it?

----------

## moby dick

 *NewBlackDak wrote:*   

> Have you tried compiling in libata, so the device nodes get created on boot when the kernel finds it?

 

Yes, that was what I tried first. I just switched over to modules yesterday to be able to load and unload diffrent modules in order to make it easier to identify which module does what (and to identify modules which are not needed!) :Wink: 

But it made no diffrence if I compile all the stuff into the kernel directly.  :Confused:  Still there is just the /dev/scsi and nothing else. The suspicion arise that I miss something totaly obvious. What have I done till now? - compiled SCSI support into kernel

 - enabled SCS disk and cd support

 - enabled the SiL low level SCSI driver

 - enabled the use of libata

If it is the first time to get a SATA running on a system, is there anything else to do? Any modules to include in kernel or any packages to emerge?

----------

## markkuk

 *moby dick wrote:*   

> The suspicion arise that I miss something totaly obvious. 

 Yes, the fact that ATAPI devices (optical drives) aren't supported in the libata drivers in kernel 2.6.10. Try patching the kernel from a newer libata from here: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/

----------

## moby dick

 *markkuk wrote:*   

> Yes, the fact that ATAPI devices (optical drives) aren't supported in the libata drivers in kernel 2.6.10

 

Cool, could it be so easys  :Shocked:  ?  I will give it a try.

Thanks markkuk  :Razz: , that is a really hot trail to follow.

----------

## moby dick

Nope, that didn't help either.  :Crying or Very sad: 

I even tried the kernel 2.6.11-rc4 and applied the patch you mentioned. But expect for libata being raised to version 1.10 nothing else happens. Now I even miss output form sata_sil. At least I switched over to compile everything directly into the kernel instead of building modules - still nothing!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Then I have to wait, till SATA ATAPI support is included even for my controller.  :Twisted Evil: 

If there aren't any other clues I will report back, if the support is finally provided. Till then - thanks to all for your help.  :Razz: 

Bye

M. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bomek

I have a Plextor 712SA with a serial ATA interface. I got it working using libata by changing the line "#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI" to "#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI" in the file include/linux/libata.h (in kernel source)

But before screaming hurray, for me it crash all the time, getting some "ata2: BUG: timeout without command" and some oops.

----------

